# A few videos of some of my breeding stock.



## Krashy_Cichlids (Apr 22, 2010)

These are some of the fish i am currently breeding.
Kris Morgan - YouTube


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

great videos..love seeing the breeding.


----------



## hdrob (Dec 6, 2010)

clean your glass.... lol


----------



## Krashy_Cichlids (Apr 22, 2010)

Lol, thanks Rob!


----------

